# PEP BOYS TRAVELSTAR TIRES ON SALE 175/70/14



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Not everyone knows but pep boys has tires now order online get 10% off FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good luck with those brown walls lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol right but they all turn brown now


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

I havent had time to wash the blue off of the ones I picked up.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


> Lol right but they all turn brown now


x2 I bought some hankooks online & them shits have a tiny bit of brown on them:rant:


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

2 set of travelstar and they were all brown from pep boys- 13's


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My old hancooks stay white as hell dont even need to scrub them


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

2 of them are white, two of them are stained. I'm letting them sit before I take them back for an exchange. Since these are just extras for me I'll keep taking them back until I get a good set. 
They're not all brown


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

They will turn brown, give it a lil while, I got tired of taking them back


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Bleach white n elbow grease don't work. I'm bout to take some drastic steps on them shits


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Does white wall paint help


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

LURCH63 said:


> Bleach white n elbow grease don't work. I'm bout to take some drastic steps on them shits


They will just turn brown again with a week no lie


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

LURCH63 said:


> Bleach white n elbow grease don't work. I'm bout to take some drastic steps on them shits


White wall paint and call it a day


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TravelFLAWS aka brownstars. You get what you pay for.


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

Travel Stars are fugly to begin with... All that script on the side of them look like shit. If anyone gave a damm about their car's appearance, they would go with Hercules, Tiger Paw, Remington or one of my personal favorites Hancook. I've had bought my set of Hancook in 2010 and mounted on Tru Rays and their whitewall have never turned shit brown. YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. I'm gonna order Premium Sportway next.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

X2 they turn brown fast nothing you can do wish i woulda known before i stocked up, i have 4 more sets.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn that sucks


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

Mine have been sitting in the sun in my backyard for about a month now. I washed the dust and bird crap off. So far so good.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> White wall paint and call it a day


where u get white wall paint


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> where u get white wall paint


E bay


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

dam pinche sucios!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Had mine for a year and still looking good i dont even clean them! I bought another set and they look good shit i had them for like 3 months now! Gotta stock up when you daily drive!!!!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

chevydaddy619 said:


> Travel Stars are fugly to begin with... All that script on the side of them look like shit. If anyone gave a damm about their car's appearance, they would go with Hercules, Tiger Paw, Remington or one of my personal favorites Hancook. I've had bought my set of Hancook in 2010 and mounted on Tru Rays and their whitewall have never turned shit brown. YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. I'm gonna order Premium Sportway next.


didn't they quit making all them tires though


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep old stock part of the problem also


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

ya these guys are the only ones making a 175/70. other than the really shitty Suretracs


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

$166.14 total....mine will be available for pickup Tuesday in Mableton GA.


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

OGMIDWEST said:


> $166.14 total....mine will be available for pickup Tuesday in Mableton GA.


Available for pickup....today I just got the Email.


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

OGMIDWEST said:


> Available for pickup....today I just got the Email.


These have thin whitewalls....My Sure Trac white wall is fatter...fucc it they all turn brown...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Pretty much most do not sure of any that dont in a 14" besides 520s


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Plymouth73 (Aug 13, 2016)

These tires suck save your money


----------



## lotsa_lows (Jul 21, 2016)

Does sanding the whitewall work on these at all?


----------



## bigfeo (Nov 8, 2011)

I got some and they buldge like a fat boy, seriously when I picked them up I thought they were fucked up but they were just made like that. Look like donuts bigtime.


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't had any problems with mine


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

The reviews on the pep boys site are HORRIBLE


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

I got a set like 3 years ago and noticed that only 2 of them turn brownish, I just sand them and they last another while and get brownish again so I sand them again. Car just sits in the garage so I don't mind doing it whenever I take it out. Thread holding up good too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I got these tires on sale to save a buck and I would not buy again. Had wheels in house the tires held up. Put wheels on car and tires browned for some reason. Bought white wall paint. Tires are tight white for 3 months then white walls turn brown again. I just repainted the white walls again last night actually. The tires probably have 300 miles on them.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Before


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Side by side. Gal actually painted them for me. She's down.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The good thing is got enuff paint to do the tires dozens of times.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

lone star said:


> I got these tires on sale to save a buck and I would not buy again. Had wheels in house the tires held up. Put wheels on car and tires browned for some reason. Bought white wall paint. Tires are tight white for 3 months then white walls turn brown again. I just repainted the white walls again last night actually. The tires probably have 300 miles on them.


What would you get instead?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

europass said:


> What would you get instead?


Something discontinued like fr380. I have a set and the tires dont even require scrub. Bright white. Or the 5.20.


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Well I need steel belts cause i dont trust the 5.20s with my kid in the car.


----------



## PLAS O*C (Apr 10, 2014)

I just got 4 on my 70 Monte, 2 are brown, 2 are white. Pissed.


----------

